# The Great Lakes



## FastTrax (Sep 27, 2020)

The Largest Freshwater System In The World











www.greatlakes.org

www.mygreatlakes.org

www.glc.org

www.greatlakescruising.com

www.maritimehistoryofthegreatlakes.ca

www.greatlakesvessels.org

www.greatlakescircletour.org

https://ais.boatnerd.com

http://coastwatch.msu.edu

www.greatlakesbass.com/weather/

www.weather.gov/greatlakes/

https://greatlakes.coastguard.dodlive.mil

www.facebook.com/uscggreatlakes/

www.twitter.com/uscggreatlakes?lang=en


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 27, 2020)

WOW. U R fast AM. I just listened to Gordon Lightfoot on Spotify and discovered that he sang a second version of "Edmund Fitzgerald" with dubbed in actual live audio from the Coast Guard search and I wanted to cover all 5 lakes in 1 post but I have to break it up into 6 post and this is the introductory post. Maybe we need to call you FastAuntMarge. lolol.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 27, 2020)

Lake Erie











www.destination360.com/north-america/canada

www.air1airboats.com

www.canadream.com/trip-planner/itineraries/

www.piboattours.com

www.skyscanner.ca


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 28, 2020)

Lake Huron











www.lakehuron.ca

www.lakehuronweather.org

www.huronlady.com

www.bluewaysofstclair.org

www.northernontario.travel/algoma-country/top-10-facts-about-lake-huron

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Huron


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 28, 2020)

Lake Michigan











www.lovelakemichigan.org

www.lakemichiganangler.com

www.mlive.com/entertainment/2017/05/michigan_water_facts.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Michigan


----------



## 911 (Sep 28, 2020)

Back in the early to mid ‘80’s, myself and a few friends, usually 3-4 of us (our 1 friend had a nice boat) would drive up to Lake Erie in late June, just before July 4th. We would rent a couple of motel rooms and fish for Yellow Perch for 2 full days. We would come home with huge coolers of cleaned fish.

Then, on July 4th, we would have a cookout with all of our families, kids included and grill these fish. They are kind of small, so it’s no big deal to eat 2, 3 or even 4 of them during the day. They are a great eating fish.

What was really exciting was if we would hook a Walleye or a Pike, both delicious eating, but just a little boney, especially if you don’t know how to properly clean them, which I was not very proficient at. Perch, yes, Pike, not so good.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 28, 2020)

This reminds me of my birth city of Ypsilanti Michigan. I've been everywhere in Michigan and also many states and two countries.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Lake Michigan
> 
> View attachment 124843
> 
> ...


My goodness, FT... how awesome this all is! You put a lot of work into this for us and I thank you.

Isn't it amazing how big the things are? The only one I was ever near was Lake Ontario while in update NY. I did watch the video about the underwater "Stonehenge"....very interesting!

I'll be back for more another time.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 28, 2020)

"When Lake Erie – or more exactly the Cuyahoga River which flows into Lake Erie – caught fire in 1969, it ignited a firestorm of public outrage over the indiscriminate dumping of sewage and industrial chemicals into the Great Lakes. But the incident was not particularly unusual."

(an example of hellfire)


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Sep 28, 2020)

Michigan was the go to state in 1950's, auto workers pay scale gave them life a life of luxury-as perceived by other states of the union.
They could afford to buy craft to frolic on the Great Lakes.

The two gas embargo, people had get rid of their american monster cars and buy Jap economic transportation

The muscle cars returned in latter 70's amd 80.s, this was crazy.  The Middle East can turn off the  oil supply at any time:;-we Have a Learning Problem in America!

(I've posted this before, in 1962 Texas Legislator had a bill presented:  Raise minimum wage to $1.00 a hour.
I was working in a sweat shop, earning around 60-75  cents an hour.  The dirt poor citizens of Texas were eagerly awaiting the results.
One worker stated, 'if we can get that $ 1.00  one dollar an hour, we'll be in high cotton.
This individual, made me reevaluate my further than any person in my life.)

However,  the poor folks had NO political power to influence the legislator.
We were used to being poor, it was the way things had always been.

Enlightenment struck" Get out of this state, get education, don't just sit here -move! 

*Gosh, I've taken the OP South again, sorry*

Spent 8 years in Michigan, Lake Huron is turly an awe inspiring sight.  The bridge to Canada is arched, you go waaaaaaaay high, scared me.. 

Detroit population is now under 1 million-a disgrace.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 28, 2020)

jerry old said:


> "When Lake Erie – or more exactly the Cuyahoga River which flows into Lake Erie – caught fire in 1969, it ignited a firestorm of public outrage over the indiscriminate dumping of sewage and industrial chemicals into the Great Lakes. But the incident was not particularly unusual."
> 
> (an example of hellfire)





jerry old said:


> Michigan was the go to state in 1950's, auto workers pay scale gave them life a life of luxury-as perceived by other states of the union.
> They could afford to buy craft to frolic on the Great Lakes.
> 
> The two gas embargo, people had get rid of their american monster cars and buy Jap economic transportation
> ...



Hey jerry old you and any and everybody else here can post whatever you want on any threads I post. South, North, East or West it's just peachy keen. Anyway I was ready to log on earlier when I saw your mention of the Cuyahoga River fire so I gleaned whatever I could and I will dovetail your story behind the Lake Ontario post. Cheers.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 28, 2020)

Have you been too Beaver Island Michigan or Drummond Island? 

https://www.beaverisland.org/

https://www.michigan.org/city/drumm...&page=0&pagesize=20&pagetitle=Drummond Island


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 28, 2020)

Lake Ontario











www.waterkeeper.ca/lake-ontario

www.spruceislandcamp.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Ontario


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 28, 2020)

*Lighthouses in Michigan 
https://www.michigan.org/lighthouse...d=54&page=0&pagesize=20&pagetitle=Lighthouses*


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 28, 2020)

The 1969 Cuyahoga River Fire











www.nps.gov/articles/story-of-the-fire.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuyahoga_River


----------



## Autumn (Sep 28, 2020)

I really enjoyed the beautiful images, thank you for this uplifting post.

I have memories of driving down the QEW in the middle of a blizzard, with ferocious wind gust coming off of Lake Ontario.  My sister and I had been in London, Ontario and were heading back to Boston.  It would have been sensible to wait til the storm was over, but we both had to be back to work on schedule.  This is back in the early 70s, and we were driving a Volkswagen bug with the engine in the back.  Everyone was getting stuck, but not us.  That little car could go through anything!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 28, 2020)

No thanks necessary guys and goils. My thanks is knowing you all enjoy this. If anybody has any special request please feel free to speak up or you can PM me and I will try my best to accommodate your request in a timely manner. Enjoy and GOD Bless.







www.lakesuperior.com

www.superiorcircletour.com/

www.outsideonline.com/2183826/superiority-complex

www.nps.gov/piro/learn/nature/lake-superior.htm

www.lsmrr.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Superior

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Shore_(Lake_Superior)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Shore_(Lake_Superior)


----------



## jujube (Sep 28, 2020)

I've at least dipped my feet in all five.  Ontario  was too cold to do more than wade and Superior.....well, Superior almost froze my feet off and it was AUGUST!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 5, 2020)

Many years ago We had a road trip across the Northern states and this included crossing Lake Michigan on the SS Badger.
I remember we gave the keys of our hired Cadillac to the crew who managed to cram vehicles in with virtually no space between them.  I was surprised the the Badger was coal powered and recently I heard that there was concern because they dumped the ash from the boilers in the lake.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2020)

It's amazing that huge areas are hit by snowstorms caused only by "lake effect snow" and nothing else.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 5, 2020)

Unless I am mistaken the Mississippi River is the largest fresh water body in the world.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 5, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Unless I am mistaken the Mississippi River is the largest fresh water body in the world.
> 
> I've lost money betting on the Mississippi, I should have remembered the answer. Amazon-not sure.
> Goggle: all they show me were a bunch of photos, I want print answer-still don't know.
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2020)

*World's Largest Lake (by volume):*

Lake Baikal is the world's largest freshwater lake in terms of *volume*. It contains about 5,521 cubic miles of water (23,013 cubic kilometers), or approximately 20% of Earth's fresh surface water. This is a volume of water approximately equivalent to all five of the North American Great Lakes combined.


While Lake Baikal is extremely deep, its surface area is only about 12,248 square miles (31,722 square kilometers), putting it in seventh place worldwide in terms of surface area.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2020)

However, Lake Michigan and Lake Huron can technically be considered a single lake because they both have the same surface elevation and they are connected by the Mackinac Strait (which is not a river because the water does not have a consistent flow direction). 

So, Lake Michigan-Huron could be considered the largest freshwater lake in the world by surface area. It has a total surface area of 45,410 square miles (117,611 square kilometers), which is significantly larger than Lake Superior. The total water volume in Lake Michigan-Huron, at 2,026 cubic miles (8,443 cubic kilometers), is much smaller than the volume of Lake Baikal. 

https://geology.com/records/largest-lake.shtml


----------



## jerry old (Oct 5, 2020)

That's deep


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Michigan was the go to state in 1950's, auto workers pay scale gave them life a life of luxury-as perceived by other states of the union.
> They could afford to buy craft to frolic on the Great Lakes.
> 
> The two gas embargo, people had get rid of their american monster cars and buy Jap economic transportation
> ...











Hey jo I hope this is the right bridge. It's the only one that looks kinda bendy in the middle. If not let me know which one of the other's it is and I'll post it.

www.ambassadorbridge.com

www.ambassadorbridge.com/LiveCan/view.htm

www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=10260623

BTW: The live cam seems not to be functioning in real time. The only way I can see the vehicles moving through the toll booths is to keep hitting autorefresh icon on the upper left of the screen.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambassador_Bridge


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 5, 2020)

*Lake Michigan Car Ferry - Lake Express - Traveling with Kids Vlog 3*


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 5, 2020)

*Charming Mackinac Island Michigan: Frozen In History 4 K video





*


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 5, 2020)

*Cascades Falls Jackson, Michigan*


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 7, 2020)

I love all your Videos, FastTrax.  Educating and entertaining.  Thank you so much for posting these.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 7, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I love all your Videos, FastTrax.  Educating and entertaining.  Thank you so much for posting these.



My pleasure Lewkat. I simply enjoy making my friends here happy. It truly makes my day. GOD Bless.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lived in Wisconsin,1970, in my early twenties, lived right off the water.  Would walk down to the small peer, throw in a line, walk down later for the fish.  Free dinner.  Town had maybe 30 houses if that many.

That first winter we got up to go to work, neither car would start as it was so cold.  Moved.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Lived in Wisconsin,1970, in my early twenties, lived right off the water.  Would walk down to the small peer, throw in a line, walk down later for the fish.  Free dinner.  Town had maybe 30 houses if that many.
> 
> That first winter we got up to go to work, neither car would start as it was so cold.  Moved.



I found that little tidbit out when I relocated to Dutchess County. Had to park my car facing South in the winter.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 7, 2020)

*Gentle Giants Visits Mackinac Island, Michigan*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2020)

Wow @Robert59 , I watched a few minutes, I saved to to my Watch Later queue. I'm gonna love these horses. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jules (Oct 7, 2020)

When you’re on the shore of any of these lakes during a storm, it feels like you’re at the ocean.  I’ve been to all of them.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 7, 2020)

*Kitch-Iti-Kipi "Big Springs" 45 foot deep pond thats crystal clear*
This is Big Springs "Kitch-Iti-Kipi" in northern michigan. Its a 45 foot deep pond that you can see clear down to the bottom of. 10,000 Gallons of water per minute get pumped into the bottom of this spring from an underground natural spring. Its the largest natural spring in Michigan. Check out how the sand at the bottom looks like its boiling as the water rushes into the pond from underground. The dropoff is very steep almost straight down as you can see in the video. Its breathtaking and awesome to watch as another one of the beautiful wonders of Michigan.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 14, 2020)

*Heavy Seas on Lake Superior*


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> The Largest Freshwater System In The World
> 
> View attachment 124750
> 
> ...


I'm disappointed in the map. Ports of call on the St.Lawrence Seaway. Ocean vessels go all the way into the center of North America to Thunder Bay Ontario and Duluth Minnesota. They pick up grain from the Western Provinces for Europe.
I remember crossing the straits of Mackinac by ferry and then the bridge. Scary. At first only grates you could see right down to the water on top of ships crossing. The Queen visited Thunder Bay when the Seaway opened on the Royal Yacht Brittanica all the way from England. Her husband was bored. Now he's boring.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 9, 2021)

Frozen Riverwalk Stunning Lake Michigan Iced Over 4K Drone Footage​


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 10, 2021)

What a fascinating and most enjoyable thread. North American history has long interested me, two notable events especially. The American civil war and the war of independence that culminated in the Treaty of Paris in 1783. 

The US/Canadian border was set roughly along the 49th parallel, which meant that you had, in many places, a water border. Lake Superior is an example, shared by the United States and Canada. The international boundary splits the Lake from Sault Ste. Marie northwest around Isle Royale to the Pigeon River, then along a chain of lakes and the Rainy River to Angle Inlet in Lake of the Woods, where it forms Minnesota’s unique Northwest Angle before dropping to the 49th Parallel and on to the West Coast.







Why did Isle Royale, about 15 miles from the Canadian mainland, end up as part of the more distant United States? Mitchell’s map may help explain. If Lake Superior were as he drew it, it would have been more evenly divided than it is.

Seeing the ice in those videos explains much on our side of the pond. If you follow the 49th parallel across The Atlantic Ocean you will see that The British Isles are all completely north of the line, yet we never get winters like those on The Great Lakes. 

The North Atlantic Current is a powerful, warm current within the Atlantic Ocean that laps our shores and keeps our winters relatively mild. Last night we needed some provisions from the freezer, we have a small freezer in the kitchen and a large one in the garage. Going to the garage and back my wife came in shivering, we are in a cold snap at the moment, but as I pointed out previously, it's relative. Follow the lines of latitude we share with Canada and on their side of the pond they have polar bears, to mention nothing about their winter heating bills.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 11, 2021)

Take a look at 1,000 Islands.
That's where lake Ontario dumps into the St. Lawrence.
Absolutely beautiful.
Spent a lot of time there in my youth.


----------



## old medic (Feb 11, 2021)

I have a book around here about the history of shipwrecks on the great lakes...
Very interesting read


----------

